# Warburtons new bread



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Anyone tasted Warburtons new 'Protein' bread?  Bought it yesterday from Waitrose. 0.9g carb 0.3sugars. Delicious! Had it this morning with peanut butter, marmite and seriously strong cheese spreadable cheese. Not all on one slice!  I find it much nicer than Livlife.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks, I'll look out for it next time I shop.


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 13, 2017)

Billysmum said:


> Anyone tasted Warburtons new 'Protein' bread?  Bought it yesterday from Waitrose. 0.9g carb 0.3sugars. Delicious! Had it this morning with peanut butter, marmite and seriously strong cheese spreadable cheese. Not all on one slice!  I find it much nicer than Livlife.


I had a quick look at their website cos I like Warburtons, and it says the average slice actually is 9.3 carbs and sugars 0.6. I thought 0.9 sounded a bit too good to be true...But I'm going to look out for it too


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

I had a quick look at their website cos I like Warburtons, and it says the average slice actually is 9.3 carbs and sugars 0.6. I thought 0.9 sounded a bit too good to be true...But I'm going to look out for it too 

Pine Marten

Obviously I had decided to ignore extraneous figures  - wonder why?!   Truth is that I looked the figures up on the packaging then walked into the sitting room to the iPad whilst repeating said figures so I wouldn't forget them.   Did I hear the words 'short term memory problem'?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 13, 2017)

Welcome. 
I tried the protien thins a few weeks ago i was not that impressed, will stick with Burgen.


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.
> I tried the protien thins a few weeks ago i was not that impressed, will stick with Burgen.



Are the protein thins warburtons?  And is it the Soya and Linseed Burgan you mean?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

Just want to say, at this juncture that my iPad keeps taking over my spelling! So any mistakes are down to iPaditis.  
Grovesy what are the carbs in the Burgen?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 13, 2017)

9 grams per slice that is the small one, I use.


----------



## Billysmum (Apr 13, 2017)

grovesy said:


> 9 grams per slice that is the small one, I use.


Ok thanks. I have eaten Bergens a while ago, before I was counting carbs, and liked it so I'll give it another try.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 13, 2017)

I m a Bergen convert


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I m a Bergen convert


Me too tho it took a week or two to see if I had an allergic reaction to the soya  - which i had several years ago -  but thankfully all is A OK now x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2017)

I've tried all the various 'lower carb' breads, but still come back to Burgen in the end.  It still raises my BS less than any other bread (apart from Lidl high protein rolls).


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 14, 2017)

I prefer the Lidl rolls and as my daughter works there I get the packs of 12 at a time and defrost as I go.
Burgen spiked me a little and I would go back but I'd have to freeze 3/4 of the loaf as I'm the only one that eats it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 15, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> I prefer the Lidl rolls and as my daughter works there I get the packs of 12 at a time and defrost as I go.
> Burgen spiked me a little and I would go back but I'd have to freeze 3/4 of the loaf as I'm the only one that eats it.


Hi Dollypolly I'm in the same boat as yourself - I buy the large bergen loaf  - but i put 2 slices in a bag and so on then pop them in the freezer - then I only need to take 1bag at a time as and when x


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 16, 2017)

I buy the small Tesco Finest protein loaf which is only 80p and is my favourite.   It's a small slice and 10g but lovely toasted.  I'll keep eye out for the Warburtons as we only buy one loaf of bread for the family.  My hubby and daughter don't complain about Burgens or Tesco protein bread.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 16, 2017)

@Grogg Hi,  I've not bought protein loaves but quite a few on here buy from, i think, Lidl  - might take a trip there or Tesco to give it a try  - how does it affect your bgls? x
WL


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 16, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Grogg Hi,  I've not bought protein loaves but quite a few on here buy from, i think, Lidl  - might take a trip there or Tesco to give it a try  - how does it affect your bgls? x
> WL


Lidl's protein rolls barely raises my BG at all - I eat with lashings of butter and nice Mexican spicy cheese!    I only eat one roll at a time and they are very filling as quite a heavy bread (nice warm too). 

I generally only have 1 slice of burgen or Tesco high protein bread at a meal and again with lashings of butter. Generally I will only get a rise of 1 with a low carb meal including a slice of this bread.  I don't eat bread and butter on it's own generally as I adore it and wouldn't be satisfied with one slice so eat it with a meal so I'm full.  I make a large open sandwich and eat with knife and fork - I'm feeling peckish now!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 16, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Lidl's protein rolls barely raises my BG at all - I eat with lashings of butter and nice Mexican spicy cheese!    I only eat one roll at a time and they are very filling as quite a heavy bread (nice warm too).
> 
> I generally only have 1 slice of burgen or Tesco high protein bread at a meal and again with lashings of butter. Generally I will only get a rise of 1 with a low carb meal including a slice of this bread.  I don't eat bread and butter on it's own generally as I adore it and wouldn't be satisfied with one slice so eat it with a meal so I'm full.  I make a large open sandwich and eat with knife and fork - I'm feeling peckish now!


It's gone past 00.00hrs so too late for a 'midnight snack'!  And to only get a rise of 1 is really good - I had 2 dessertspoon of yogurt & frozen mixed berries about an hour ago  - that will push up my waking bgl tomorrow!


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm off to bed now.  I last ate at 9pm - a small tub of ice-cream.  I'm still full as we went out for an Indian meal which I find the least stressful to go for as easy to avoid carbs and a spinach bhaji is my greens !!  I need to get up in the morning to go and collect the car as we accidently shared a bottle of wine!


----------



## khskel (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm a Burgenite as well. Tried the Warburton's but wasn't impressed with taste or texture. I like the Tesco Farmhouse protein as well.I tend to stick to the Burgen as it is the most readily available option.


----------

